# ND Elk



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I drew an ND Elk tag for E2 and I am pumped! I have never hunted elk before and am wondering where I should be looking for them during the october season and how to go about hunting them? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## 1lessdog (Feb 4, 2004)

Decoyer

Send me a PM.I've been on many Elk Hunts out there.And have Landowners names that will let you hunt.

Just returned from a Elk hunt in E3 last week.My son shot a 6x5 Bull.


----------

